# It has been awhile since I have posted some turnings



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Here are the recent ones both make for friends

The vase is one of my favorite woods Red Ceder. It has a test tube in it and the finish was 4 coats of Amber Shellac and 2 coats of hand wiped Poly. You can also see the powered Metal for the rings. The very top is 3 rings of Aluminum, then 3 of Copper, then 2 of Aluminum again then 1 wide band of Brass.










The next one is a box made from curly maple. The finish was 4 coats of Amber Shellac and 2 coats of hand wiped Poly










As you see I added a surprise on the rim of powered brass.










The next four were made when the turning club had Craig Timmerman from Texas show use how to make them and then we made them.

First up is a winged bowl made from Pecan. The bowl is resting on a pedestal which I turned also and is used to display other turnings.










The next one is a three legged bowl from Pecan also










The next one is a torus form and I made it into a vase with a test tube also










I did not sand or put finish on any of these because I am using them as samples to turn more.

Arlin


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Some really outstanding pieces Arlin, keep them coming!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

way to go Arlin, i love red cedar…and cedar in general…good to see your work


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice, Arlin!

I want to try one of those winged bowls- just afraid of beating my knuckles to death!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Vary cool turnings with the powdered metals. Just metal powder mixed with epoxy?


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Looks great! Bring us more.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful! 

Sheila


----------



## DaveDelo (Jun 23, 2010)

Somebody's been busy! Nice work Arlin.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

On, sweet looking pieces.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Good to see you are keeping these beautiful turnings coming. How's the teaching going?
Just like gfadvm, I'm also intrigued by the powdered metal process. 
Have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Well done.
Love the winged bowl…. it is on my list!
Yes, more info about the metal powder process…. Please!!!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It sure is good to see you posting pics of your work. That torus is real cool!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Arlin Eastman, beautiful job. Thanks for the post; inspiring.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Arlin, those are all real beauties…...your work is amazing, thanks for sharing…...


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Nicely done Arlin…..


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Nuff said, vase is outstanding.

Thanks for your service Arlin.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful turnings Arlin, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice stuff, Arlin. How long did it take to do the Torus form? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Arlin, beautiful turnings! Please share info on the powdered metals! Was the pecan dried when you turned it? I am a long way from doing a winged bowl…it is on The List! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Arlin - they're all lovely, but the vase is phenomenal.

Top notch, my friend.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Excellent work sir. Keep the inspiration coming.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I got the powdered Metals from http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=powdered%20metal&rankBy=&page=6&pageSize=96 along with the DVD on the same page. The guy doing it is just wonderful to watch and a good teacher.

I use very thin CA glue from Starbond http://starbond.com/dox/main.asp and most of the turners from the club use it. It is way cheaper and way better then the rest of the CA glues out there.
They only take orders by phone or mail and not by internet. I buy mine by the 16 oz bottle and the very thin ca

Hope this helps everyone


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice Arlin. Glad to see you back in action. Work/Play safe. Keep on spinning.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Jerry

It had taken me 45 minutes to do that one but I did not sand or finish nor is it perfectly done. I did as much of his turnings as I could to uses as samples for when I do more. I did write notes on the insides and bottoms or sample pieces of wood to help me too.

Thank you everyone for the kind comments


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Candy

Craig gave me the two pieces of pecan and he did say they were mostly dry and they did seem dryed to me.

I am sorry but I can not describe how to do it and also faintly remember how to do it. That is why I make samples and write on them. lol


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

All of these are wonderful, Arlin. You've really done a nice job on these.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Arlin-- Nice work!

Just a thought on another source for inlay material. Check with a local hardware store that has a key grinding machine. The swarf from key grinding isn't exactly powdered metal, but it makes a decent inlay material, and they will usually just give it to you.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

No worries, Arlin. As I said I'm not ready to learn right now. I'd just forget if you explained the how to at this time! Thanks for the links above.
Gerry, I have asked for key shavings at local store. Get some odd looks!


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

More great examples of the 'turners art'! Thanks for the continued inspiration, Arlin!

Ron


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Garry

I had some of that for pens, but for the fine work it really has to be the thin stuff. Thank you so much for the suggestion.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Ron

I am not a very good inspiration for turning and teaching, I just try to do the best I can. 
Thank you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL turnings…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Joe
I know you do some great work too.


----------

